# Liking the News on front page today



## vic20 (May 7, 2009)

I don't know if it is a temporary thing along the way, but I'm liking the News stuff on the front page right now. Ever since the news was pushed to a link on the front page, I've only clicked through once or twice, so it's nice to see it back in my face where I can glimpse at "what's new" on my way to the forums.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 7, 2009)

I second that.  I tended to forget to read the news and just headed straight for the forums.  But I'll read it if its the first thing I see when I get to the homepage.


----------



## hewligan (May 7, 2009)

I like it except for one big issue:

I cannot see any link to the forum.

Now, this could just be because I am dumb (trust me, it could definitely be because I am dumb), but if there is not a link to the forums then how are new people ever meant to discovered them?


----------



## garyh (May 8, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I like it except for one big issue:
> 
> I cannot see any link to the forum.
> 
> Now, this could just be because I am dumb (trust me, it could definitely be because I am dumb), but if there is not a link to the forums then how are new people ever meant to discovered them?




The forums are the second icon from the left.

I also like the news, but I don't like that there's no way to get to "My Account" from the front page now.  I like jumping straight there to check my subscribed threads on the User CP.  Not sure why the "My Account" graphic isn't on the top line.


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I like it except for one big issue:
> 
> I cannot see any link to the forum.
> 
> Now, this could just be because I am dumb (trust me, it could definitely be because I am dumb), but if there is not a link to the forums then how are new people ever meant to discovered them?




Sounds like it's time for one of my highly advanced, custom user guides:


----------



## hewligan (May 8, 2009)

Okay Morrus, thanks for the humour, but I am not just being stupid. I am a community supporter with the white skin applied, and when I go to EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more! I see this (shrunk a bit to fit, but you should get the idea):






The bar is missing.


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2009)

How odd.  That shouldn't happen.  

It also looks like the right bar on the front page is very squeezed in your display, too.  I might have to take a closer look at the white skin templates over the weekend.


----------



## hewligan (May 8, 2009)

Morrus said:


> How odd.  That shouldn't happen.
> 
> It also looks like the right bar on the front page is very squeezed in your display, too.  I might have to take a closer look at the white skin templates over the weekend.




Ahhh .. well it could be the antiquated browser I am forced to use at work (IE 6). Let me check at home tonight on Safari before you go and redesign a template that may only be getting issues on one browser version. I shall report back tonight.


----------



## Merkuri (May 8, 2009)

Morrus said:


> How odd.  That shouldn't happen.
> 
> It also looks like the right bar on the front page is very squeezed in your display, too.  I might have to take a closer look at the white skin templates over the weekend.




The white skin has looked like that for a long time now.  I use it occasionally at work, but there's still a lot wrong with it.  I really feel like I'm using a crippled version of the site when I do it, but I don't often use EN World at work.

By the way, I also second that there should be a way from the front page to jump to "my account" to see subscribed threads.  Especially if the email notifications are still not working.

I do like the news there, though.  I like reading it, but not enough to go out of my way to do so, so I only read it if it's on the front page.  I knew I could've made the news page my front page before, but I was too lazy to change my links.


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2009)

garyh said:


> The forums are the second icon from the left.
> 
> I also like the news, but I don't like that there's no way to get to "My Account" from the front page now.  I like jumping straight there to check my subscribed threads on the User CP.  Not sure why the "My Account" graphic isn't on the top line.




There's no room in the top bar, but how's this for a solution?


----------



## hewligan (May 8, 2009)

Morrus said:


> There's no room in the top bar, but how's this for a solution?




I know it is unrelated, but it looks good on IE6 on white, so as far as I am concerned that is at least half the problem solved.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 8, 2009)

If I use the White scheme, I have the following error message at the top of every page which might be worth looking into.

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_ENCAPSED_AND_WHITESPACE, expecting T_STRING or T_VARIABLE or T_NUM_STRING in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/global.php(835) : eval()'d code on line 23


----------



## hewligan (May 8, 2009)

Just to pop in and confirm that I get the same problem (missing bar) on Safari (the most recent version of Safari) while using the white mode.


----------



## garyh (May 9, 2009)

Morrus said:


> There's no room in the top bar, but how's this for a solution?




If you mean the just-appeared "My Account" box on the right hand side of the main page, then, yeah, that's a great solution.  Thanks!


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 9, 2009)

I agree, the news out front (again) is great.


----------



## Alan Shutko (May 10, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> The white skin has looked like that for a long time now.  I use it occasionally at work, but there's still a lot wrong with it.  I really feel like I'm using a crippled version of the site when I do it, but I don't often use EN World at work.




Agreed (white on Safari).  On the other hand, on my monitors at home I just can't read the normal skin with the contrast that's there, so at least white lets me read enworld.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2009)

I also dig having the news on the front page, for the record.


----------



## Mark (May 11, 2009)

I like the new page three creatures.


----------



## Mistwell (May 11, 2009)

I also like the news being back on the front page


----------

